# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  cubby house plans

## cyberhonky

Hi  guys (and girls) 
been thinking about putting up a cubby house in the backyard for the kids this summer. had a look at the various manufacturers, and thought it doesnt look that hard to make them (now theres an odd comment from a guy :Tongue: ) 
Question is, have any of you guys built one, and from a $ point of view is it worth the effort? 
Did you find plans for it, or just make it all up yourself?

----------


## Wongo

Buddy I have built one here http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=17373 
I bought a plan from bunnings but didn't use it. It is about $15 but you can have it for $0. Just PM me your address.   :Smilie:

----------


## boban

If you are going to buy all the materials from the hardware, then I wouldn't bother.   
If you are prepared to go to building sites and pick up stuff off the rubbish piles then I would do it.  I've seen them on ebay for less than the price of materials. 
For mine its definately a scrounging exercise with limited spending.

----------


## Tex B

I have built three over the years.  No plans.  Not as flash as Wongo's, mine had no glass in the windows.  The kids didn't seem to mind though.  I reckon just do it.  The exposed studs in the interior walls were great for shelving and setting teacups and dolls.  The thing only needs to last a few years usually, doesn't need to be an investment unit. 
Build the cubby house, and your kids will always remember the cubby house their daddy built for them (I still remember the one my daddy built for us).  Slap some pretty paint on the walls and they'll love you forever. They won't remember the gaps in the walls, or the mismatched siding, or any of the other imperfections.  Be sure and get some pics with them sticking their heads out the window (or door or whatever) for their scrapbooks. 
Tex

----------


## cyberhonky

> Buddy I have built one here http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=17373 
> I bought a plan from bunnings but didn't use it. It is about $15 but you can have it for $0. Just PM me your address.

  excellent- that'd be great. i reckon i'll have a go at it, i've got a fair bit of timber lying around from the garage project, and as TexB said, the kids will love it if i build it for them (lil honky will love helping out too) and you cant really put a price on that :Tongue:

----------


## Fozzy

I build one this year.  I've just posted some pics here http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=39649 
I ended up spending more that I had intended.  I think it ended up costing about $1200, but I didn't go scrounging for materials and I bought stuff locally, so I could have done it cheaper. 
I could have bought something for the kind of money that I spent, but I like the idea that I built it myself and I think my kids will like that also.  I had fun building it and my daughter helped out, so that was pretty cool. 
I read some articles and books about building cubbies and asked a few questions on this forum, then I just drew my own rough plans up and built it.

----------


## cyberhonky

> Buddy I have built one here http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=17373 
> I bought a plan from bunnings but didn't use it. It is about $15 but you can have it for $0. Just PM me your address.

  got em last night Wongo- thanks again  :Wink:

----------


## Wongo

No problems mate. Let us know how you go.

----------

